# WinXP-Rechner mit USB-Stick als W-LAN Router?



## andi_h (2. September 2006)

Hallo zusammen,
es geht um folgendes: bei meinen eltern kann ich mit meinem mac-book nicht in internet. die haben einen winXP-rechner.
da dachte ich mir: ich hab doch diesen wlan-usb-stick von meinem alten pc, wenn ich den nun in vadders rechner stecke müsste es doch machbar sein, dass das mac-book den pc anfunkt und wenn der pc ganz normal über seine richtige netzwerkkarte ins dsl eingwählt ist, dasss das mac-book über den pc als wlan-router auch online gehen kann.
in einen richtigen router will ich ungern investieren, wenns auch anders gehen würde. wenns hilft: hab auch noch einen alten hub rumfliegen (aber ohne wlan).
deine "idealhilfe" könnte so aussehen, dass du mir die genauen einstellungen an pc und mac (OS X) mitteilst. und dies am besten in einer sprache, die ein computerdummy verstehen kann (ein solcher bin ich nämlich). sätze wie "subnetzmask und gateway-adresse müssen so eingestellt sein wie..." helfen mir nur, wenn du mir auch erklärst, wie das genau geht  
alle, die "nur" einen teil der ideallösung posten wollen: feel welcome, das hilft bestimmt auch weiter (zur not frage ich einfach zurück).

vielen lieben dank,
andi


----------



## Andreas Späth (2. September 2006)

Also ich hab nach 3 Zeilen aufgehört zu lesen, nutz doch bitte mal die Shifttaste.

Ansonsten empfehle ich eine Googlesuche zu ICS (internet connection sharing), das sollte zahlreiche Tutorials zu diesem Thema hervorbringen.

Die Windowshilfe selbst sollte eventuell auch etwas zu diesem Thema enthalten, auch wenn ich nicht nachgesehen hab, aber da steht mehr drinn als die Meisten glauben


----------



## fileshareking (5. Juni 2008)

Zunächst: ich kann dir nicht helfen, aber ICH WEISS DASS ES GEHT. Also nicht aufgeben zu suchen


----------



## chmee (5. Juni 2008)

Auch ich kann Dir keine ausführliche Hilfe geben, aber n paar Stichpunkte:
Wie DJ Teac schon sagte, ist unter Windows dieses *ICS* dafür verantwortlich, dass andere Rechner über denjenigen Anschluß ins Netz können, dafür müsste aller Wahrscheinlichkeit erstmal eine WLAN-Verbindung zwischen Mac und Windows hergestellt werden, ich denke, das wird eine *Peer2Peer / Ad-Hoc*-Verbindung sein.

mfg chmee


----------



## PC Heini (5. Juni 2008)

Wenn ich so auf das Datum schaue, dürfte das Vorhaben nach 1.5 Jahren wohl gegessen sein. Ausser ich wäre im Irrtum.


----------



## fileshareking (5. Juni 2008)

is ja geil... ich hab den thread irgendwie unter aktuellen threads gesehen... komisch


----------



## chmee (5. Juni 2008)

Oje - darauf hab ich nicht geachtet  mfg chmee


----------

